# 20lb Co2 refill question...



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

Wondering.... how much you pay for 20lb co2 refill? I was quoted $54. Is that crazy or normal? It is not a tank swap.. they refill and give back. I don't want to swap mine out its a nice one :hihi:


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

My dad gets his 5lb CO2 tank filled for $45, but that company is @@%#^#&& ridiculous with their pricing cause they're the only place to do it within 50 miles.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

That price is pretty close to what I paid to get mine filled. 20lbs of CO2 is a lot of CO2.


----------



## jccaclimber (Aug 29, 2011)

I paid ~$22 after 7% sales tax to exchange my tank.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

A place around the corner from me refills for $25, regardless of size. That includes a $5 hazmat fee (legit? idunno) which is only applied once per purchase (so filling a 5, 10, and 20lb tank would be $25+20+20 if I did it at all at once). My local AirGas swaps a 20 for about $22 I believe, and another store does a 20 for $15 or so.

Google welding supply and gas supply in your area and spend 5 minutes making calls.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

most places charge 75¢ per pound. check your hydroponic stores or weld shops highest i paid was 33 at weld shop lowest was 14 hydroponic shop 54 i would laugh an walk out thats way overpriced an mine is a 20lb. id shop else where.


----------



## Deahttub (Apr 17, 2011)

19 bucks for a 20lb tank for me...


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Costs me about $21 here to have my 20# tank filled.

Craig


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I have my #20 filled for $17++. Paintball shops usually cost a lot. In my place they charge $6/ lb. So, if you have 20 lbs that's $120!!!


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

I paid 26 for a ten pounder at a fire extinguisher supply place


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

$16. for a 10lb tank


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

Very helpful thanks.... I didn't realize Paintball and hydroponic shops fill co2. I will try these places. I already called all the welding shops and the best I could find was $40 and that was to trade in the tank. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

TankZen said:


> Very helpful thanks.... I didn't realize Paintball and hydroponic shops fill co2. I will try these places. I already called all the welding shops and the best I could find was $40 and that was to trade in the tank. Thanks for the ideas.


For your own safety you should not reuse that tank indefinitely. At some point in time every 5 years is the recommendation you need to get that tank tested or swapped. From Airgas it costs me 25 + tax for a swap.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

You might check Fire Extinguisher places for pricing as well.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

inkslinger said:


> $16. for a 10lb tank



Me too, but he fills it to 12 or 13lbs


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

here we exchange the tank for $15-$17, it does not matter if its 5lb or 20lb, you can exchange 5lb tank with 20lb tank for same price of $17.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

I paid $11 for a 5lb at SOS gas in Harrison, NJ.


----------



## 2drtahoe4x4 (Oct 14, 2009)

Try giving SimplexGrinnell a call. 919 279 6400 Ext. 277 or 241. Nice people and should have a decent price.


----------

